

Ask HN: Hacker News API or json data? - srid

I like to write something similar to http://weeklyreddit.appspot.com/ for Hacker News. Does HN provide an API for the "top" new items (over the last week)? Or is it simply possible to use the existing RSS feed for this? Note that, I only want the answer to: "Give me the top 25 popular questions asked in HN over the last week."
======
JacobAldridge
This lists the 'best' articles over a longer period than the front page does.
It's not specific to 'last week' or 'questions asked in HN', but might be a
start.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/best>

